# giant filter shrimp + angelfish, loaches, plec?



## MyraVan

I'm slowly stocking a big (for me) 58g tank. Right now it contains 4 rosy barbs and 6 blue tetras. Eventually it will contain:

4 rosy barbs
6 blue tetras
5 polka-dot loaches
1 bristlenose plec
5 angelfish

I have seen photos of giant filter shrimp aka armoured shrimp aka Atya gabonensis and would love to get one. Do you think it would work the with above? I know that the barbs and tetras wouldn't be a problem, as I have had these fish with other shrimp and they don't bother them. What about the others?

(And if anyone has any comments about my proposed stocking, let me know. I want to make sure I do this right!)


----------



## Guest

5 angelfish sounds like alot for a 58 gallon to me. They can get pretty big (so i've heard) The breeder size fish are something to lookat tho. awsome fish. about the shrimp... never heard of them. sounds pretty cool tho. do you know how big they get? sound like a fish eater. good luck!


----------



## angelfishamy

IME loaches harass angels. Regardless of what people may tell you adult angels need 10 gallons each minimum. I think angels do better in a species only tank. This is an excellent site for angel info http://www.angelsplus.com/index.htm they also have amazing healthy stock you may consider ordering from them.


----------



## SueM

The angels will pick on the fan shrimp, been there done that. 
5 angels would be fine in there, until they start pairing off, then you will need more tanks... I use the 10 gals per adult also, most of my pairs are in 20 gal high tanks. If you do want some fan shrimp, use a separate tank they are incredible to watch, but get plankton, zooplankton, or some of UncleRicks BTB. they need to be fed often, and have pristine water. I keep a piece of wood at an angle with the filter outlet pointed right at it, they will sit in the fast water with their fans collecting all day long. 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/blueFan-.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/FoodFight.jpg


----------



## MyraVan

Angelfishamy, what experiences have you had with loaches and angels? I was initially trying to decide between loaches and cories as bottomfeeders, so I asked on the loaches online forums if loaches would get along with angels. Someone who's very experienced with both replied:


shari2 said:


> I don't know about kubotai with angels, but clowns and yoyos did fine with mine. Though your mileage may vary with yoyos I've heard. All of the interactions between my angels and the loaches they've shared tanks with have been fine. The loaches seemed to leave them pretty much alone, and when food was at issue they held their own just fine.
> 
> In my personal experience, angels do well with botia species. They will stand up for themselves, but can't do much damage to the loaches--loaches are fast and usually engaged in observing the fish around them. I've had them with clowns, yoyos, and even modestas and saw no interspecies aggression issues that led to damage. They all seem to get the territory concept and are aware enough of each other's space to cohabitate with minimal interaction. Once the angels got large, they went where they wanted and even would push into a botia-war over algae wafers with impunity. The botia would look shocked, think about shoving the angel, then think again when they saw that evil red eye turn their way. . .
> 
> I've had them with cories, too, but cories are so self absorbed that if they piss off an angel they don't even know it and end up getting rammed. Doesn't seem to do any damage, but the cories freak out...and they never seem to figure out what they should avoid doing and it happens all over again. They are not territorial at all and seem unable to grasp the concept that there are areas that they should stay out of...


So I'd like to know what went wrong when you tried it, and if you had better luck with cories.

SueM: I was afraid that would be the case, that the shrimps would get picked on. Oh, well, maybe for some other tank in the future... What size tank are your fan shrimps in? I have 3 bamboo shrimp in a 20g with various gentle animals (white cloud mountain minnows, kuhli loaches, snails) and they seem to be OK so far, but then again I've only had them a few months. I like them alot, which is why I'd love to have one of their gigantic-sized cousins!


----------



## angelfishamy

I got 2 small clown loaches(temporary of coarse) to help rid myself of some snails out of my breeder tank.They took care of the snails but they constantly harrassed my angels(not really hurting just stressing).I had them for about a month and then gave them away.They are adorable though if I could afford it I would have bought them their own LARGE tank.I don't know about any other loaches kuhli could work they only reach about 4in. (I think) and not so "spunky."


----------

